
Is this for real? "Dire Disaster Realities .. In The Gulf Of Mexico" - doki_pen
http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article21086.html
======
hga
If you're worried, "do the math": compare the methane coming out of the well
to the atmosphere in the general region; I haven't, but I gather the former is
_very_ small in comparison to the latter.

One reason I haven't done this is that if this was a big problem you'd expect
the people and ships above the well to be having problems, but we haven't
heard of them needing to use SCBA ([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
contained_breathing_appara...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
contained_breathing_apparatus)). It would take quite a bit of arguing to
convince me that the threat would be even greater 50+ miles away on land.

